# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Avatar?!

## Simone

Mogu li uploudati avatas sa svog pc-a?  :D

----------


## renata

ja jesam  :Smile:

----------


## Simone

a meni ne da...buaaaaaaaaa  :?

----------


## Iva

Molim da mi netko objasni kako da napravim da mi slika ima 6 kb ali da je veličina slike normalna?
Ako stavim da je 110x104 preveliki mi je kb, i nikako ne mogu to srediti

----------


## Brankica

Ja ne mogu da je okacim. 
Velicina je 90 x 116, 5124 bajtica.

----------


## Simone

Ja ne znam, ali photo shop bi sigurno rjesio problem...

Ovaj sma avatar nasla na netu...   :Laughing:

----------


## Brankica

Ja sve kao po komandi ali me neće.

A tako sam bila dobra u tome  :Laughing:

----------


## Brankica

Da nije problem u ovome:

Dopuštenja o korištenju Statusnica/Avatara, kao i izbor dostupnosti istih, daje administrator/ica foruma [slobodno ga/ju kontaktirajte (sa) zamolbom o dopuštenju Statusnica/Avatara ukoliko isto/a nije dao/la].

Ajd neka neko pomogne!

----------

slika ne smije biti veća od 6kb i 120x140 piksela(visinaxširina).
dopušteno je samo uploadanje avatara.

----------


## julija

Brankice, uspećeš sigurno, ja verujem u tebe!!!
Da znas da mi je sve ovo mnogo nedostajalo!!!
Nema smajlica sa srcem, evo ti onda jedan mig :wink:

----------


## sarasabina

evo moja slika zadovoljava sve uvjete a ne mogu je okačiti.....

----------


## Brankica

Julija virni gore, uspela sam.

Kiss te ja malo :wink:

----------


## Oriana

može ovdje jedno pitanjce, 
kako ubaciti podatke o dječici ispod teksta??

----------


## Oriana

zaboravite što je kokoš pitala   :Embarassed:  
vidim da mi je uspjelo  :D

----------


## Simone

Oriana nikako da komentira moj novi avatar....   :Crying or Very sad:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Oriana

Simone, ma primjetila sam ga u roku odmah  :D 
ali nikako da komentiram, na kraju krajeva ne mogu se ni sjetiti kako se zvao onaj moj "omiljeni". 

Pesek je super  :wink:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Tko, Stitch? Meni je bio baš fora.  :D

----------


## lalah

ja nikako ne mogu sejvat avatar dozvoljene veličine ispod 6,60 kb :shock: 
s dozvoljenim extenzijama,savjeti pliz

----------


## ivarica

posalji ga meni na mail.
odakle ti da je 6,6 kb dozvoljeno?? dozvoljeno je 6000 byta, podijeli sa 1024, to je oko 5,85 kb

----------

> Tko, Stitch? Meni je bio baš fora.  :D


Stitch je na godisnjem dok kod je Oriana trudna  :D , TB ona ti se njega boji  :wink:  a moram biti fina prema njoj da jecmenac ne pokupim   :Grin:

----------


## Simone

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Tko, Stitch? Meni je bio baš fora.  :D
> 
> 
> Stitch je na godisnjem dok kod je Oriana trudna  :D , TB ona ti se njega boji  :wink:  a moram biti fina prema njoj da jecmenac ne pokupim


Ovo gore sam ja pisala  :D

----------

može mi neko strpljiv objasniti kakao da si skinem avatar, tj prvo da si izaberem neki a onda ga skinem...

zahvaljujem.pozdrav  :Sad:

----------


## ivarica

odakle bi ga skinula? sa neta ili bi stavljala sa svog kompa.

skidas ga sebi opcijom save as.
stavljas ga u profil ako je manji od 6000 byta i u dozvoljenim gabaritima.

a izaberes ga - eh,   :Laughing:

----------


## pace

Ivarka, jel mi mos nekako moju patku prilagodit da ju mogu stavit? Negdje sam to vec i plakala o o tome, al se ne mogu sjetit di......
PLIIIIIIIIIIIIIZ.
Pozdrav, seljobeljo.

----------


## ivarica

salji meni.

----------


## BusyBee

E patko jesi naivka. Mogle smo to lijepo srediti iz Pule pa da se pravis vazna kako si sama sredila  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

patka, ali slika je bila animirana?

----------


## Brankica



----------

evo ga, hvala Brankice.

----------


## Brankica

Šta hvala  :Idea:   Valjda znaš da je red da gost donese 100 gr kafe, ratluk nije obavezan 8)

----------

jel može netko stavit neki link odakle se mogu skinut free smajli za avatar......
ili to meni na čelu piše looser pa sve moram plaćat??????'

----------


## samosvoja

Daphne idi na www.my-smileyes.de .KLikni na smajlije sa leve strane,oni su besplatni a kad ti se otvori ona druga ikona slobodno je zatvori to je za mobilne telefone. :D

----------


## aprilka

E ja sam najveca glupaca ovdje...jedino ja ne mogu staviti neku slikuci...pise mi da avatar mora imati ekstenztiju gif, jpg itd....sve sam probala...  ne ide  :Crying or Very sad:

----------

samosvoja.... meni taj tvoj link ne šljaka..... probala sam i copypaste, ali piše da se stranica ne može otvoriti....
nije vrag da baš sad rade nešto na njoj.....

----------


## aprilka

ja sam pronasla ovo
http://www.webdeveloper.com/animations/
pronasla slicicu koja mi odgovara ali ne ide   :Crying or Very sad:

----------

